# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  رقابت سالم!!!!

## Ellaa_A

از نظر شما رقابت سالم با همکلاسی و دوست وآشنا تو کنکور و درس یعنی چی؟

----------


## kemoonly

رقابت سالم ینی اینکه توش مواد مخدر و فحاشی و ناداوری نباشه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
 ینی رقابتی که تو اون اگه شما یا دوستتون تو جایی پیشرفتی کردین بهم پیشنهاد انجام همون کارها رو بدین و اگه جایی دیدین دارین اشتباه میرین بهم گوشزد کنین  :Yahoo (35):  ینی بزنین تو گوش هم  :Yahoo (4):  
اون پیشنهاد میتونه منابع خوب روش خوندن تجربه ها کمک بهم برای کنترل اوقات فراغت ..... :Yahoo (3):

----------

